
‘BoatyMcBoatface’ to live on as yellow submarine - nissimk
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2016/05/06/boatymcboatface-to-live-on-as-yellow-submarine-science-minister/
======
27182818284
XyMcXFace is incredibly lazy. I have no idea why so many folks like that style
of naming. The boat isn't even the first to try it.

~~~
dalke
jwz remarks on a conjecture, which came up recently in a complaint about how
someone won a costume contest with a non-creative costume:

> Dr. Kingfish has a theory, that I find hard to counter, that these days
> "trying" must be a thing that is commonly considered to be uncool. People
> flock to these semi-crowdsourced events that offer nothing but
> "participation", so long as that participation takes zero effort -- the kind
> of Special Olympics where you get a prize just for showing up, like pillow
> fights and lightsaber battles. If participation means wearing a trivially
> simple uniform and leaving a mess for someone else to clean up, people are
> all in. But if participation means you had to actually try, oh, no way,
> forget about it. "Trying" isn't done.

> So when Pizza Guy wins the costume contest, what the people are saying is,
> "Look at that guy, not quite trying! Way to not-quite-try! You really hit
> the sweet spot there!"

> I've been calling it the Culture of Meh. "Meh" is the worst word in the
> modern vernacular: when you use it, you are saying, "I don't have a strong
> opinion about this thing, but I think that the fact that I am not taking any
> kind of stand about it is important enough for me to talk about. Look how
> noncommittal I am, and how that is something to be admired." It's a
> celebration of beige.

